# detector de cruce por cero para señal de 220v 50hz directa de la red



## black_flowers (Jun 15, 2010)

bueno voy a preguntar por un circuito detector de cruce por cero, pero dado que es para hacerlo con una señal de 220V 50Hz directamente creo que encaja mejor en el apartado de fuentes.

Y el tema es que necesito un detector de cruce por cero, pero si me puedo evitar utiliar un trafo (es caro, pesa mucho y me hace el circuito incrementar en tamaño) pues mejor. Le he estado dando vueltas pero no he llegado a ninguna conclusión, a lo mejor igual existe un circuito estandar para eso, por eso lo pregunto. Yo de todas formas voy a ver si se me ocurre alguna manera. Me vale que me convierta la señal senoidal a una cuadrada por ejemplo.

un saludo.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 15, 2010)

hola, mira la forma mas economica seria usar un tiristor, este dispositivo una vez exitado su gate sigue conduciendo como un diodo hasta que se invierte la polaridad (paso por cero de la señal ) en ese momento se corta hasta que volves a exitar su gate. fijate si esto te sirve indicame un poco para que lo vas a usar y vemos de implementarlo, porque asi en el aire es medio dificil, un abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> .....Y el tema es que necesito un detector de cruce por cero, pero si me puedo evitar utiliar un trafo (es caro, pesa mucho y me hace el circuito incrementar en tamaño) pues mejor.....


Y lo que estas armando, ¿ No posee ya un transformador ?, puedes emplear el mismo transformador de alimentación para detectar el cruce, por ejemplo algo así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5534​


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 16, 2010)

jeje, veo que no me he explicado bien mira, lo que quiero hacer es un detector de cruce por cero para la tension de red. Y lo necesito precisamente para manejar la potencia de una carga mediante un tiristor. El tiristor va manejado por un microcontrolador que utiliza una temporización para dar los pulsos de activación al tiristor. Pero necesito una referencia y ahí es donde entra el detector de cruce por cero. De manera que teng una interrupción cada vez que haya un cruce por cero de la tensión de red. Con un trafo no hay problema, ya que con un simple operacional lo puedo hacer. Lo que pasa es que sin trfo la señal es de mucho voltaje y no hay operacional que soporte 220v. 

un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2010)

Vamos de vuelta:
Tu microcontrolador ¿ No se alimenta mediante un transformador ?

Caso afirmativo, consigues de este el pulso de paso por 0


----------



## Traviato (Jun 16, 2010)

A ver esto si es esto lo que necesitas:


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 16, 2010)

joe que si me vale, es perfecto, gracias traviato. No entiendo como funciona, eso sí, pero es justo lo que buscaba.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 17, 2010)

hay un detalle que no tuve en cuenta y es que las resistencias de 100k van a disipar muchísima potencia, (y aumentará el consumo, cosa que quiero evitar) por lo que va a ser más adecuado el trafo.

un saludo.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 17, 2010)

Lo del trafo es lo primero que se te dijo. De todas formas, la potencia disipada es muy poca -la resistencia es de medio watio- y si va conectada a la red, ya me contará lo que eso representa. 
Aun así, la R1 la podrías eliminar y la R2 la podrías cambiar por un sistema R-C como la vista en los hilos del foro sobre "Fuentes de alimentación sin transformador"

Tu mismo.


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 17, 2010)

ooops, tienes razón , me confundí, la verdad es que al ser una resistencia tan alta apenas disipa potencia. Me retracto de lo dicho, corro a la papelera de reciclaje a por el esquema 

un saludo, muchas gracias por vuestra generosa ayuda


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 20, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> A ver esto si es esto lo que necesitas:


de  todas formas no he podido encontrar el optoacoplador que tú está utilizando. Sabes si vale cualquier tipo de optoacoplador? Me parece que la tensión que está soportando es muy baja, al estar en serie con los 100k no?

saludo.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahora mismo no sabría decirte de un sustituto.

Busca en Farnell, optoacopladores de la marca NEC y mira las características.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2010)

son desorganizados y NO LEEN.

1 -- lean tranquilos a el señor malo con sombrero y de negro.
2-- la primer pregunta es la siguiente:
tu esquema, o sea tu circuito todo , todito y todo como se alimenta ???
con pilas ¿?
con un trafo ??
con una fuente a capacitor??
en macdonalds ????


de ahi nomas sigues.
si se alimenta con un trafo sabras que las mismas tetas que hay del lado de 220v aparecen de el lado de baja tension pero mas chicas, asi que de ahi puedes sacar la cosa sin tener que bajar tanto la tension.

ahora bien , si tu esquema funciona con triac y usas fuente a capacitor.............entra a pablin o a microchip y seras feliz


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> son desorganizados y NO LEEN.
> 
> 1 -- lean tranquilos a el señor malo con sombrero y de negro....


Dice el Sr. Malo y con sombrero negro que esta de acuerdo. 



fernandob dijo:


> ....en macdonalds ????....


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 20, 2010)

en macdonalds????....  mejor chiste del foro, exelente!!!!!


----------



## black_flowers (Jun 21, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> son desorganizados y NO LEEN.
> 
> 1 -- lean tranquilos a el señor malo con sombrero y de negro.
> 2-- la primer pregunta es la siguiente:
> ...



lo alimento con un adaptador que me da 5v de continua. No tengo acceso al trafo. Además la solución con el opto parece bastante eficiente, me dá los pulsos directamente de la de 220 sin disipar demasiada potencia.

saludos.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 19, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> A ver esto si es esto lo que necesitas:



ok, para 220 ya lo he montado y va cañon. Ahora necesitaría adaptarlo para trabajar con 9v (eficaces), tal y como está no me genera los pulsos con el cruce por cero. ¿tendré que modificar el valor de las resistencias?

un saludo.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 20, 2010)

me gustaría saber más acerca de este montaje, ¿tiene algún nombre? ¿qué función hace la resistencia r1?

thankius.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> me gustaría saber más acerca de este montaje, ¿tiene algún nombre? ¿qué función hace la resistencia r1?
> 
> thankius.



si no tiene nombre avisa que lo bautizo yo.
esas R. dan a 220v justo 0,5w asi que van a calentar.
R1 cumple la misma funcion que un cenicero en una moto, se ve que no les alcanzaba con el calor e R2 .
R2 limita la corriente de el led 
el diodo es por que el led no soporta tensiones inversas grandes 
 R3 esta por que en esta aplicacion se ve que NO es la idea quemar al T. cuando la tension de entrada cruce por cero.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 21, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si no tiene nombre avisa que lo bautizo yo.
> esas R. dan a 220v justo 0,5w asi que van a calentar.
> R1 cumple la misma funcion que un cenicero en una moto, se ve que no les alcanzaba con el calor e R2 .
> R2 limita la corriente de el led
> ...



osea que r1, se podría quitar no?


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 21, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> ok, para 220 ya lo he montado y va cañon. Ahora necesitaría adaptarlo para trabajar con 9v (eficaces), tal y como está no me genera los pulsos con el cruce por cero. ¿tendré que modificar el valor de las resistencias?
> 
> un saludo.



he quitado r1, y en r2 he puesto 4k2 y ya funciona a 9v.

un saludo.


----------

